# Table saw injury :(



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

*Table saw injury *

I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…

I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


sorry to hear about this. I'm glad to see it wasn't any worse than this.
take care of yourself.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Hope you're OK. Thanks for posting this, it's a good reminder to the rest of us. Be thankful it didn't get that eye!


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


I'm sorry, but the contest for a knot in your work is over,your entry is too late. It is a nice one though…..
good thing it wasn't down a little lower. I like face shield myself…......good reminder though…..........yoda


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Sorry you got hurt. I do think it's helpful to post these types of incidents though. I gives us all one more wake up call and maybe will make a little more attentive when we go in our shop. So thanks for sharing. I hope they did a good stitch job and you won't have much of a scar. If you do, you might want to grow out some hippie hair to cover it up!-sorry couldn't pass that one up. 

Seriously though - glad you are OK.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Get well…and thanks for the reminder…many of us are dealing with sharp and powerful tools…there is nothing funny about injury…nothing entertaining can be said of it…safety must be our primary concern…conscious, awake, aware safety. There are times for all of us when we do something we've done over and over that there is a kind of somnambulism that takes over…we can't let it. Be awake and aware at all times and think about what is being done…and all the possibilities. And thank you Rob for this sobering reminder…


----------



## JMB (Jan 8, 2009)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


The most important thing is that you're still here. Now you and all the rest can learn from the mistake and hopefully avoid it. Haste is the enemy of quality and safety.

What was your insert made of?

JB


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


I agree with Barry, thanks for posting.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


thanks for the post…a very good reminder for when we get a little to easy going with our tools…..

thanks again….
Nine Fingers Tood


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Wow…good thing it missed your eye. It seems almost every time I hear a story about a table saw accident the word "quickly" or "fast" is always involved. Thanks for posting this. It always helps everyone slow down and think about safety when we see the reality of what could happen


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Glad you made it through. It makes us all think about it more and that's important. We really try not to take the tools for granted especially tools with circular saw blades. Because of your post I will continue to stop and think "OK Dan, pay attention" every time I flip that switch. So you did some good here.

BTW, this really isn't a laps in your attention. It's actually sort of a piece of faulty equipment that caused it which is a doubled edge sword. Yes you were paying attention, but even though you did, something still went wrong. It could happen then to even the most careful person. I've often pondered getting one of those polycarbonate full face shields. Maybe this is the impetus for me to jump on that one.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Rob, this is a bummer. I am just so glad that you were not hurt any worse! I agree with the common thread that we tend to get complacent with our tools. Reminders, such as this post, help increase our awareness of the need to be cautious when using them.

Hope you get back to making some sawdust soon.


----------



## dizzy1150 (Feb 6, 2009)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


You're lucky thats all that happen. Be careful and think about what can happen before you turn on any power tool. Take the advice from someone that doesn't always live by on what he preaches


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Dang I bet that smarts! When we say use your noggin, we didn't mean like that! I had something like this happen to me last year. I went out and bought the Grr-Ripper as a result.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Respecting your tools has been my motto and tagline since my September accident that tried to claim my thumb. I only recently regained a decent grip, because I was careless.


----------



## rshep55 (Dec 30, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


There was just an ad during the Superbowl where a bystander was hit by kickback from a saw. I had a kickback once and was hit in the gut by the wood. I had an apron on which helped. The wood bounced of my gut and broke a window. I noticed later it had also broke a tooth off my blade..don't know where it ended up..scary!


----------



## MyOldGarage (Jan 6, 2009)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


@rshep55-I laughed at the Superbowl/Pepsi ad . . . even put it up on my blog on here just to enjoy a laugh occasionally, but kickback can be very serious. I've heard numerous stories of wood penetrating steel, brick, etc… I wouldn't want to be in the way of it!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


glad you are ok… 
a reminder for us all to never take the tools for granted. This might be preventing a more-serious injury.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


thanks for the post! it's a good reminder to us all in the shop where there are sharp blades everywhere and motors that don't know when to stop.

hope you get well soon, and good thing it wasn't worse..


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


I am glad that it was not any worse for you.

I think that posting helps bring an understanding of how important safety first and accident avoidance is.

Thanks for sharing, I know it must have been tough.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Ouch. Your pic made my knees go weak.

Glad you are ok.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


i think it doesn't matter how many times we remind ourselfs of how dangerous our job or hobby is these things happen from time to time and sharing our accidents just brings home the old saying ANY TIME ANY PLACE ANY WHERE we will all get caught some how and i think we all hope it's just a little bumpno matter how much our pride is hurt or cut

but say this i'm glad it's just a bump on the head and i hope you get better soom friend…......

andy


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


As a new woodworker, I have read about kickback and everyone saying just how powerful they can be. It's a tough concept to grasp as to the power of a kickback and the potential dangers. You posting this photo is a noble thing to do. It gives me and im sure other newer woodworkers hard evidence as to the power of tools and the consequences they can have.

Thank you for posting, you have accomplished your goal. Seeing this photo has made me really rethink some of my techniques and evaluate how safe I am and things I can do to improve.

Who knows, such a simple act as posting this could very well save another life or at the very least someone from a serious injury.

Thanks Again
Jeff


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


sorry tp hear about that. Hope all is well besides a bruised ego. Been there done that and don't want the t-shirt.


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Hope your feeling better and thank you for taking the time to send out this safety reminder. This certainly makes me want to use more hand tools. Although, as I found out with a cut to my finger down to the bone in a chair class, hand tools can be quite dangerous as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Ouch!!! Well one thing is for sure, that was a heck of a shot man. Definitely an important safety item, sorry the cost was so high to remind all of us about kick back. Good luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## maddog1947216 (Oct 9, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


I am sure all or most of have had incounters with flying objects on our shops - I cought the tip of my thumb once and paying attention to those tasks that we do over and over tend to be the most harmful - thanks for the reminder and posting this.


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Wow, you guys are really politically correct on this site…...when I was working on highrise buildings, anyone with a knot on their head like that would be razzed for a week…..He'll be telling stories and showing off his scar for years….we only get a few moments to have little fun…...
We had a guy working with us who was in a portable toilet, a truck backed up and knocked it over/with him in it, door side down…...it was terrible…..but funny….
I already told him I was glad he was ok…..yoda


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Glad that your are OK. (a little worse for the ware) Thanks for trying to keep us all honest and safe in our woodworking.


----------



## cclippinger (Feb 10, 2009)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Holy head trauma Batman ! My brother sent me the link, I teach Building Trades at a Career Center we are going through table saw safety right now with my juniors. I put off allowing them use the table saw for as long as I could but the day is here. I will use your picture to help the students understand the dangers of a kick back. Thanks for sharing your pain !


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Wow, this post is getting a lot of attention. Not exactly the way I wanted to be known but oh well. Glad to hear that most of you feel it is helpful to share this kind of thing. Thanks to all those who are wishing me a speedy recovery. The incident actually happened a couple months ago and I'm all healed up except for the scar. In response to the question about the saw insert … it was made of 1/2" borg "cabinet grade" ply. I thought ply was stable but I've learned otherwise from this site and my experience. I'm currently using mdf and it's working fine. I'm going to have to find another plywood source for sure.

And to Woodyoda; don't worry, I've received my share of razzing from my friends, family, and workmates but if you feel the need I can take more, my shoulders are strong like my forehead!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.












Get this thing!

Bbob


----------



## Dadzor (Nov 10, 2009)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Wo! Nasty! Thank God it wasn't an inch or so lower.

Thanks for sharing. We all need a heads up from time to time. Hopefully we all can learn from your experience.


----------



## FrankS (Sep 5, 2009)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


My dad had a friend who was crippled by kickback. He was crosscutting a full sheet and it came back at him and hit him in the chest. It knocked him straight down backwards and he hit his head very very hard on the concrete. Nobody is sure how long he laid there before someone happend on him but the saw was still running. He had a brain bleed and nearly died. He regained the ability to walk, sort of, but was never able to drive or work again. The most important safety feature Gass put on the SawStop by far was the riving knife. The blade can cut your fingers, kickback can kill you.

I was cutting points on stakes freehand. They were 2' long so my hands and my head were far from the blade. But all those little triangles were piling up. I keep telling myself clean them off. But it would have ment powering down and letting the blade spin down. After all, I'm a "safe" woodworker, I don't mess with offcuts near a spinning blade. But all that would take too much time so I let them accumulate, safe indeed. Also I was standing far to the left of the blade and clearly out of the path of any kickback. Wrong-O reindeer. A triangle on the right of the blade caught and flew and hit me in the chin even though I was a full foot to the left of the blade and what I thought would be the path of a kickback. I was extreemly lucky in one regard because none of the points or edges hit me so I ended up with only a very bad bruse. So if you call youself stupid what does that make me? I kept doing something that I expected to cause a kickback.

Thanks for posting. It was not easy thing to do but it got my attention.


----------



## cloudliftdesign (Aug 31, 2010)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


This is a really great example and much appreciated.
It brings to mind though the recent Georgia / Ryobi / SawStop lawsuit.

So, if only Rob had a SawStop this wouldn't have happened and maybe he should sue his table saw's manufacturer for not having the SawStop mechanism installed.

....... oh ….... wait

SawStop wouldn't have prevented this …... h'mmmm
You mean it really isn't the answer to all table saw safety?

Don


----------



## cavisco (Sep 2, 2010)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


This sounds like a cut that would be safe and accurate on the radial arm saw.


----------



## modal (Nov 4, 2010)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Taught automated mfg. Had a project where robot cut small triangular pieces to make a DeLorean. Same result every time, we just left the room and let the pieces embed themselves in the drywall.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


I think most of us that has done any wood working has had something happen to us,some major ,some minor.Let me tell you about mine,I was building some cabinets,and was in a hurry{DON'T GET IN A HURRY USING A TABLE SAW,lesson #1}I was ripping some 1/4 " plywood,Pieces that where left over from a prior job,any way it got kicked back at me and hit me square in the stomach,knocking my fat butt to the floor,and knocking the wind out of me.When I could breath again I decided it was time to turn the saw off,but I wasn't going near it.I crawled like I was in a battle zone to the front door of the shop,as if it was going to find some thing else to throw at me.My breaker box is next to the front door and thats where I shut it off.For about 2 weeks I had a bruse across my stomach that seemed to change colors daily,I look back now and laugh at myself for crawling to the breaker box,even though it's no laughing matter,it could have been worse.The board that was kicked at me ,with it's semi circle cut in it ,is now mounted on the wall above the breaker box as a reminder that we work with tools that are dangerous,have no conchence,and they don't forgive mistakes.Be careful out there,the fingers you save are your own.


----------



## Dadzor (Nov 10, 2009)

RobH2 said:


> *Table saw injury *
> 
> I've been hesitant to post this because it is something rather embarrassing and unfortunate that I'd really like to just forget. Unfortunately I'm reminded every day when I look in the mirror! However I post this as a reminder to us all just how dangerous our tools can be. This is the result of table saw kickback…
> 
> I remember what happened. I was getting ready to do a carpentry job away from the house one day. I needed to make a simple gauge block to help me. I went to the shop to quickly make a couple cuts. And as I pushed the small piece through the blade it got caught on my blade insert that had warped slightly (cheap Borg ply!) and whammo it suddenly flew up into my face just like that. A trip to the hospital and four stitches later and then this photo. If this helps someone respect their tools more or prevents an injury then it's worth sharing my stupidity I suppose.


Sorry you got hurt. Thank God it missed your eye. We can never be reminded too often about workplace safety. Thanks for sharing.


----------

